# Top-30 Road&Track Slalom Speed



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Porsche Boxster S _ 73.9 mph

Ferrari Enzo _ 73.0 mph

Lotus Elise _ 72.6 mph

Maserati Gransport _ 72.2 mph

Porsche 911 Carrera S Coupe _ 71.7 mph

Porsche Cayman S _ 71.7 mph

Porsche Carrera GT _ 71.1 mph

Dodge Viper SRT-10 _ 71.4 mph

Ferrari F430 Spider _ 70.9 mph

Saleen S7 _ 70.6 mph



Chevy Corvette C6 Coupe _ 70.2 mph

Morgan Aero 8 _ 70.1 mph

Mitsubishi Evo8 MR _ 70.0 mph

Honda S2000 _ 69.7 mph

Mercedes SLR McLaren _ 69.6 mph

Ford GT _ 69.6 mph

Chevy Corvette C6 Z06 _ 69.6 mph

Chrysler Crossfire _ 69.6 mph

Mini Cooper S _ 69.5 mph

Porsche 911 GT2 _ 68.7 mph



Porsche 911 GT3 _ 68.7 mph

Audi S4 Avant _ 68.7 mph

Lamborghini Gallardo _ 68.6 mph

Aston Martin V8 Vantage _ 68.6 mph

Porsche Boxster _ 68.6 mph

Honda Civic Si _ 68.6 mph

Mazda MX-5 _ 68.5 mph

Subaru WRX STI _ 68.4 mph

Mercedes SLK350 _ 68.4 mph

Mazda RX-8 _ 68.4 mph


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Thats kinda funny, a Boxster S can out slalom a car almost 10-15 times as much. I'd feel kinda stupid now if I were Ferrari


----------



## iateyourcheese (Sep 9, 2004)

The C6 coupe beats the C6 Z06? Interesting. I wonder if the conditions were different.


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

I notice there's not a single BMW up here. What's the deal?


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

MCSL said:


> Dodge Viper SRT-10 _ 71.4 mph
> 
> Ferrari F430 Spider _ 70.9 mph
> 
> ...


Wow a Viper beats a Ferrari! And who says American cars can't handle?


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

I'm not sure the R&T guys know how to slalom, so many soccer moms on staff now.


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

Dawg90 said:


> I'm not sure the R&T guys know how to slalom, so many soccer moms on staff now.


:stupid:

Chrysler Crossfire faster than a GT3?  I don't think so.


----------



## James (Jun 30, 2004)

iateyourcheese said:


> The C6 coupe beats the C6 Z06? Interesting. I wonder if the conditions were different.


 I think this is the case. Often times I'll be reading the review of a car and they'll say something like, "This car handled the course very well however the wet weather probably didn't help the time much".


----------



## .Nikki. (Aug 10, 2005)

What BS, I hate car magazines.


----------



## crash8168 (May 26, 2004)

MCSL said:


> Porsche Boxster S _ 73.9 mph
> 
> Ferrari Enzo _ 73.0 mph
> 
> ...


All those cars are so close that under the right conditions any of them could take top honors..... factor in tire differences and weather conditions and the tests are worthless.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

crash8168 said:


> All those cars are so close that under the right conditions any of them could take top honors..... factor in tire differences and weather conditions and the tests are worthless.


Yep. Putting together slalom numbers from road tests performed over the past year is pointless.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

a) They test with the stock tires.

b) Car width plays a BIG factor in slalom speed, Enzo is not exactly narrow.

c) Track surface conditions (dirty, clean, dusty, damp), track surface temperature, and tire temp (sitting for a while, just off of other testing), etc all play a BIG factor.

Those numbers are just too close to make sweeping calls.


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

Kick ASS...I made the list!


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

SmoothCruise said:


> I notice there's not a single BMW up here. What's the deal?


Mini Cooper S _ 69.5 mph :dunno:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Test_Engineer said:


> Kick ASS...I made the list!


 I guess that makes you a soccer mom, then.


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

Dawg90 said:


> I'm not sure the R&T guys know how to slalom, so many soccer moms on staff now.


I can get a better trap speed than what they posted, at least for the cars I have worked on/benchmarked.


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

crash8168 said:


> All those cars are so close that under the right conditions any of them could take top honors..... factor in tire differences and weather conditions and the tests are worthless.


Yeah, but where are the bimmers? None of them made the list at all? Or does BMW participate in these tests?


----------



## iateyourcheese (Sep 9, 2004)

Test_Engineer said:


> Kick ASS...I made the list!


Are we allowed to know which one?


----------



## James (Jun 30, 2004)

SmoothCruise said:


> Yeah, but where are the bimmers? None of them made the list at all? Or does BMW participate in these tests?


 That's the problem with these tests. They aren't very reliable. This could also be named, "A random sampling of test results we've gathered at various locations with various cars under various conditions" but it wouldn't sell as much copy :rofl:

BMW does in the same sense that the other automakers do. They loan cars to the mags for reviews and the mag runs various tests.


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

iateyourcheese said:


> Are we allowed to know which one?


Nope. Don't want to be a spokesperson for my Company...I'd rather keep it that way.

Somewhere in the first half of that list.


----------

